# Ski Conditions?



## Claire (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone have a good site for ski conditions?


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2010)

What info are  you looking for?  
If you just want to see consolidated reports from the resorts, Snowcountry.com is my favorite.
If you want to see details how things are skiing, along with current photos, look at the trip reports section here.
If you want to figure it out for yourself, there are tons of weather sites, web cams, we can point you to.  Ditto for forecasts (snowforecast.com).


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2010)

www.alpinezone.com

this forum in particular:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/forumdisplay.php?f=14

every day there will be trip reports from various ski areas from our members.  Little to no fluff, current view of the conditions on the slopes.  Well, unless it's a skiingsnow killington report.  Then there will be a lot of fluff.  :lol:


----------



## clayton (Dec 30, 2010)

I ran across a nice site for current snow conditions:  http://www.scoutlookweather.com/skiconditions 
It looks pretty nice and it was easy enough for me.  Hope it helps.


----------



## marcski (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome Claire.  Lots of good info here as per Deadheadskier.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> www.alpinezone.com
> 
> this forum in particular:
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I joined AZ.  Best real time conditions resource.


----------

